# All seafood is affected in this area??



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

http://vidrebel.wordpress.com/2013/10/31/video-fukushima-is-frying-the-world/
Video: Fukushima is Frying The World.

Ivan Macfadyen who sailed from Osaka to San Francisco this summer is still coming to terms with the shock and horror of the voyage. The Pacific was quiet. No birds. No turtles. No dolphins. Only one sad looking whale with what appeared to be a giant tumor on his head. This is due to radiation and garbage dumps.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Bummer....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I've been reading a lot of misinformation about Fukushima. Yes, it's a disaster. I get that. But the Pacific Ocean is not dead. I'm sure the vast majority of seafood is just fine. And no, it's not about to erupt in a nuclear fireball or send vast amounts of radiation right to the US. That's not happening either.

According to this article:

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/fuku...ean-plume-due-reach-us-waters-2014-8C11050755

"By comparison, California's coast may receive just 10 to 20 becquerels per cubic meter from 2016 to 2025. That slower, lesser impact comes from Pacific currents taking part of the radioactive plume down below the ocean surface on a slower journey toward the Californian coast, Rossi explained."

"A large proportion of the radioactive plume from the initial Fukushima release won't even reach U.S. coastal waters anytime soon. Instead, the majority of the cesium-137 will remain in the North Pacific gyre - a region of ocean that circulates slowly clockwise and has trapped debris in its center to form the "Great Pacific Garbage Patch" - and continue to be diluted for approximately a decade following the initial Fukushima release in 2011. (The water from the current power plant leak would be expected to take a similar long-term path to the initial plume released, Rossi said.)"

"But the plume will eventually begin to escape the North Pacific gyre in an even more diluted form. About 25 percent of the radioactivity initially released will travel to the Indian Ocean and South Pacific over two to three decades after the Fukushima disaster, the model showed."


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, NBC is a pretty trustworthy source, its not like they have ever twisted facts in the name of an agenda ('assault rifles' cough cough) or anything...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

How many times have we heard what REALLY happened, after the fact? Too many! I am not going to listen to ANY news about how it is okay, blah, blah, blah, and put my trust in what they are saying. I am going to use my brain and trust that even the Japanese government is not being honest. They have a problem that they do not know how to fix. Does anyone?

Shortly after Fukishima first made the news, we began to not eat seafood from the Pacific Ocean. We stopped eating wild salmon. Maybe we are reacting hysterically, maybe we are not over-reacting. I am personally trusting my gut on this. People in Japan are shopping with Geiger counters. 

No nukes is good nukes. Nuclear power plants should never have been allowed on planet earth, and this is only one of 100s. The people who pushed and promoted nuclear power plants should go there and take care of this mess. But they won't.


----------

